# Birds



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

No not the female type
In the cavity of the wall...where a old boiler condensation overflow pipe used to be.
Strange nesting birds
Anyone got any ideas?
Been there quite a while.
Got a kind of rasping sound...there is young in there also.
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jan 2014)

How many legs have they got?


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Jan 2014)

How big is the hole that they've got into?


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

...cant believe i put that down.
Feathery type.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Couple of inches i think.


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Make a lot of noise for a smallish bird.
Never say any parent fly in and out.


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Could be a Redwing.
The RSPB: Redwing
If that is the young in the background of the Vimeo video they sound very similar.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Or a Fieldfare
The RSPB: Fieldfare
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (2 Jan 2014)

Very unusual for birds to be nesting at this time of year?
I think city pigeons nest all year round but not sure about any others?


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Hi Foxfish
I guess the young have been hatched a good few weeks now.
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (2 Jan 2014)

Hmm interesting.... not a rat then? have you actually seen the parent?


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

No not a dickie bird


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2014)

hogan53 said:


> ...cant believe i put that down.
> Feathery type.
> hoggie


Can't believe you edited that first post


----------



## foxfish (2 Jan 2014)

Sounds like a rat in that case!


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

A rat with very fast legs flapping about.
A Olympic athlete rat


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Need Sherlock Homing Pigeon on the case


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Jan 2014)

There's always starlings who like nesting in houses

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2014)

Not Starlings...you would see the parents occasionally.
hoggie


----------



## Trevor Pleco (3 Jan 2014)

seems you should get your boiler repaired or oiled...


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2014)

The RSPB: Brambling
I think this is the one.
hoggie


----------



## roadmaster (3 Jan 2014)

A couple year's back ,boiler's at work would not run due to poor draft through chimmney.
I could fire the boiler's each day but within an hour they just shut down.
Began trouble shooting and noticed that the duct work that vented through the chimmney was too hot to touch(not normal).
Called the maint dept for help, and while waiting outdoor's and smoking a cigarette,,I happened to hear commotion,looked up,,and saw easily a couple three hundred chimmney swallow's flying in and out of the chimmney.
Appear's they had created numerous nest's inside the chimmney during warm month's and had effectively clogged /choked the ability of the chimmney to create draft for air fuel mixture.
The oddest thing  to me,,,was the crow's and one Perigen (sp)) Falcon, snatching the chimmney swallow's out of the air as they exited the chimmney.
Had never seen crow's take other bird's, and had wondered what the falcon was doing downtown (had seen it a few moth's earlier) when but a mile to the east ,was river and field's where these bird's normally were found.
Had to hire outfit with crane to come clean the nest's from wall's inside the chimmney.
I helped also by shooting off approx a dozen Roman candles in clean out area at base of chimmney  (small door inside boiler room).
My firework's display,ultimately set off smoke alarm's inside boiler room and fire dept was not nearly as amused as I was when bird's came out of the chimmney in hoardes.
After cleaning the chimmney,,a screen was placed over the top to prevent re-occurence.


----------



## three-fingers (16 Jan 2014)

Lucky you then, that link says there's only 1-2 pairs of bramblings breeding in the UK!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

